
Levelized Cost of Energy and Levelized Cost of Storage 2018 - spenrose
https://www.lazard.com/perspective/levelized-cost-of-energy-and-levelized-cost-of-storage-2018/
======
spenrose
"Lazard’s latest annual Levelized Cost of Energy Analysis (LCOE 12.0) shows a
continued decline in the cost of generating electricity from alternative
energy technologies, especially utility-scale solar and wind. In some
scenarios, alternative energy costs have decreased to the point that they are
now at or below the marginal cost of conventional generation. The low end
levelized cost of onshore wind-generated energy is $29/MWh, compared to an
average illustrative marginal cost of $36/MWh for coal. The levelized cost of
utility-scale solar is nearly identical to the illustrative marginal cost of
coal, at $36/MWh. This comparison is accentuated when subsidizing onshore wind
and solar, which results in levelized costs of energy of $14/MWh and $32/MWh,
respectively."

